# cara padrãozinho



## valkonrad

Parece que a palavra quer dizer "pequeno padrão",  mas no contexto é um insulto. É algo como "posh boy"?


----------



## mglenadel

It most likely means (without further context) a "pretty basic", "run of the mill", "nothing special about him" kind of guy. It can also mean that the guy is a "square", "not hip", a person that obeys society's rules and who conforms to accepted standards of behavior. A bore. You know, the kind of guy she marries for financial security, instead of living in sin with the artist she really loves and digs and who totally digs her.


----------



## valkonrad

mglenadel said:


> It most likely means (without further context) a "pretty basic", "run of the mill", "nothing special about him" kind of guy. It can also mean that the guy is a "square", "not hip", a person that obeys society's rules and who conforms to accepted standards of behavior. A bore. You know, the kind of guy she marries for financial security, instead of living in sin with the artist she really loves and digs and who totally digs her.


Thanks for this clear explanation;-)


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Segue algum contexto:

Fica desdenhando de caras altos e sarados falando que é “_padrãozinho_”, porque a bicha pão com ovo é recalcada e quer destruir os padrões em que não se encaixa – é notório que as pão com ovo tendem a ser sempre umas magrelas ectomorfas ou balofas molengas. Mas sabemos que esse papo de “_padrãozinho_”, além de ser recalque, é a maior hipocrisia, pois na hora de procurar um macho pra dar ou na hora de procurar um pornô pra descascar a Punheta a bicha sempre quer encontrar um Brad Pitt musculoso e pintudo. Caso clássico de “quem desdenha quer comprar”;
Fonte: Pão com ovo (gíria) - Desciclopédia
pandlr | Acesso negado.


----------



## uchi.m

valkonrad said:


> Parece que a palavra quer dizer "pequeno padrão",  mas no contexto é um insulto. É algo como "posh boy"?


_Padrãozinho _seria um padrão menor do que o normal. Por _padrão_, espera-se o _habitual_, o _corriqueiro_. _Menor _que isso seria o _habitual _mas com valor de juízo menor, ou melhor, algo *menos *- e, aí, já extrapolo o tamanho pela intensidade - _habitual_.

O diminutivo, ao menos para pessoas adultas, que, espera-se, sejam grandes - embora o nanismo não seja um fenômeno raro - encerra um significado de menosprezo. Por quê? Porque, nesse sentido, as pessoas referidas se comportariam como adolescentes ou crianças, que, por natureza, são menores em estatura, mais imaturas e despreparadas, ou mais impulsivas, cujos comportamentos não convêm em um adulto saudável,

Cara padrãozinho = um cara que tem padrões tais quais de um adolescente ou criança
Aquela mulherzinha = uma mulher que é como uma adolescente ou criança
Baitola bestinha = um homossexual que é besta como um adolescente ou criança
Sapa engravatadinha = uma homossexual que se engravata como uma adolescente ou criança


----------



## guihenning

Não, gente… 'padrãozinho' é homem branco, heterossexual, cabelos lisos, malhado, classe média, camisa polo Ralph Lauren e apreciador de sertanejo universitário. Se for gay, é branco, não efeminado (não dá pinta), malhado, cabelo liso... O _-zinho _é uma ironia ao que a sociedade chama a 'padrão', ou aquele tipo de pessoa que não recebe nenhum rótulo pela aparência ou similares. Não é negro, não é gordo, não é macérrimo, etc
O diminutivo serve apenas para ridicularizar a preferência da sociedade ao dito padrão e é termo da moda na boca dos mais jovens, homossexuais, feministas, etc. É também um termo quase que exclusivamente masculino, não se vê/lê/ouve por aí 'mulher padrãozinha', mas pode ocorrer.


----------



## uchi.m

guihenning said:


> É também um termo quase que exclusivamente masculino, não se vê/lê/ouve por aí 'mulher padrãozinha', mas pode ocorrer.


A escolha dos homens quanto à maioria das coisas, desde corte de cabelo até o tipo de carro e o tipo de namorada ideal, é mais homogênea do que o que as mulheres gostam. Aliás, os únicos que sabem do que as mulheres realmente gostam são o Chuck Norris e o Mel Gibson (e sobre esse último, tenho minhas dúvidas).


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Melzinho batia na mulher e no filho dela.


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> A escolha dos homens quanto à maioria das coisas, desde corte de cabelo até o tipo de carro e o tipo de namorada ideal, é mais homogênea do que o que as mulheres gostam. Aliás, os únicos que sabem do que as mulheres realmente gostam são o Chuck Norris e o Mel Gibson (e sobre esse último, tenho minhas dúvidas).


Chuck Norris?????  E Mel Gibson, só na vitrine (e olhe lá).


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Chuck Norris?????  E Mel Gibson, só na vitrine (e olhe lá).


Foi uma referência a What Women Want (2000) - IMDb


Marcio_Osorio said:


> Melzinho batia na mulher e no filho dela.


Larga mão de ser baitola.


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Segue algum contexto


Desde quando é você e não o OP quem dá o contexto por aqui, seu careca abusado?


----------



## valkonrad

guihenning said:


> Não, gente… 'padrãozinho' é homem branco, heterossexual, cabelos lisos, malhado, classe média, camisa polo Ralph Lauren e apreciador de sertanejo universitário. Se for gay, é branco, não efeminado (não dá pinta), malhado, cabelo liso... O _-zinho _é uma ironia ao que a sociedade chama a 'padrão', ou aquele tipo de pessoa que não recebe nenhum rótulo pela aparência ou similares. Não é negro, não é gordo, não é macérrimo, etc
> O diminutivo serve apenas para ridicularizar a preferência da sociedade ao dito padrão e é termo da moda na boca dos mais jovens, homossexuais, feministas, etc. É também um termo quase que exclusivamente masculino, não se vê/lê/ouve por aí 'mulher padrãozinha', mas pode ocorrer.


Muito obrigado por esta explicação muito clara;-)


----------



## valkonrad

guihenning said:


> Não, gente… 'padrãozinho' é homem branco, heterossexual, cabelos lisos, malhado, classe média, camisa polo Ralph Lauren e apreciador de sertanejo universitário. Se for gay, é branco, não efeminado (não dá pinta), malhado, cabelo liso... O _-zinho _é uma ironia ao que a sociedade chama a 'padrão', ou aquele tipo de pessoa que não recebe nenhum rótulo pela aparência ou similares. Não é negro, não é gordo, não é macérrimo, etc
> O diminutivo serve apenas para ridicularizar a preferência da sociedade ao dito padrão e é termo da moda na boca dos mais jovens, homossexuais, feministas, etc. É também um termo quase que exclusivamente masculino, não se vê/lê/ouve por aí 'mulher padrãozinha', mas pode ocorrer.


No contexto sua explicação me parece exacto. Tento pensar em um equivalente inglés por este conceito, mas não consegui. Parece que é uma ideia muito brasileira


----------



## Nino83

Olá Gui


guihenning said:


> É também um termo quase que exclusivamente masculino, não se vê/lê/ouve por aí 'mulher padrãozinha', mas pode ocorrer.


Poderia ser "burguesinha" ou o conceito é um pouco diferente? 

(Aqui "borghese" indica quem segue, observa a moral burguesa, se veste e se comporta segundo ela).


----------



## uchi.m

Nino83 said:


> Olá Gui
> 
> Poderia ser "burguesinha" ou o conceito é um pouco diferente?
> 
> (Aqui "borghese" indica quem segue, observa a moral burguesa, se veste e se comporta segundo ela).


Burguesinha seria uma menina de classe média-alta que vai ao salão mais de uma vez por semana, ostenta uma bolsa Victor Hugo e veste Burberry, mora num bairro nobre da cidade e dirige um mini Cooper. Ou que parece/almeja desenvolver tais atividades. Poderia ser até uma qualidade:

A: E aí mermão, qual é a tua?
B: Porra, vey, vô te contá. Tô pegando aquela ali.
A: Não acredito! Aquela _burguesinha _ali, cara? Coé.
B: Na real, rapá! Tô pegando!


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, uchi.m.
Conheço a canção de Seu Jorge.
Portanto "padrãozinho/a" tem só conotações negativas?


----------



## uchi.m

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado, uchi.m.
> Conheço a canção de Seu Jorge.
> Portanto "padrãozinho/a" tem só conotações negativas?


_Cara padrãozinho_ é uma forma depreciativa de denotar alguém.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, claro (mais semelhante a _fighetto_ que a _borghese_ mas sem conotações sexuais, diria que não esiste aqui uma palavra similar).


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Poderia ser "burguesinha" ou o conceito é um pouco diferente?


É sempre negativo, @Nino83 , mas a negativação é mais sobre quem tem o padrãozinho como preferência do que com o próprio padrãozinho em si… O termo sempre se refere a alguém, em vez de chamar alguém de padrãozinho… Como explicar?
Ultimamente muito se tem falado sobre incluir pessoas gordas na moda, no contexto da beleza, etc. Ao mesmo tempo surge no movimento gay essa atitude de abraçar as outras minorias como os negros, os gays gordos, os gays efeminados, os gays cujo biótipo é mais afastado do padrão… Acontece que, embora haja a ideia de inclusão dessas parcelas de pessoas, o que se vê é um discurso falacioso de inclusão enquanto as pessoas continuam a preferir pessoas magras, continuam a preferir o biótipo 'padrão' enquanto pregam a inclusão daqueles outros. O termo 'padrãozinho' surge daí

— _Você vive falando que gordos têm de ter o seu espaço, que pessoas gordas são lindas, mas qual foi a última pessoa gorda com quem transou? Exato! Exato! Você fala de inclusão, mas secretamente ainda se derrete por um padrãozinho.
— Ihhh, chegou a problematizadora!
_
Sempre que houver essa vibração falaciosa no discurso, vai-se dizer 'padrãozinho' para nos referirmos a alguém, mas em outros contextos há uma série de outros atributos pelos quais um rapaz padrão poderia ser taxado: _mauricinho, riquinho, filhinho de papai, playsson, etc etc etc_
a diferença é que todos esses termos além de designarem um rapaz por este ou aquele atributo, podem ser ditos diretamente a ele, enquanto que ninguém chega até o outro e diz: "_Seu padrãozinho!_" — pois é um elemento muito mais referencial que uma palavra usada para diretamente ofender alguém.


----------



## uchi.m

guihenning said:


> Sempre que houver essa vibração falaciosa no discurso, vai-se dizer 'padrãozinho' para nos referirmos a alguém, mas em outros contextos há uma série de outros atributos pelos quais um rapaz padrão poderia ser taxado: _mauricinho, riquinho, filhinho de papai, playsson, etc etc etc_


Por que a maioria dessas (des)qualidades é no diminutivo?


----------



## Joca

Não seria mais pejorativo que diminutivo?


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> Não seria mais pejorativo que diminutivo?


Eu me referia à morfologia


----------



## guihenning

Acho que porque o diminutivo ou aumentativo podem facilmente adquirir outros contornos em português. Tal qual "o fodão", o "mandão", a "patricinha" e, por último, "padrãozinho". É uma forma tão simples de ironizar…


----------



## Joca

Ah, bom, então não está mais aqui quem falou....


----------



## uchi.m

guihenning said:


> Acho que porque o diminutivo ou aumentativo podem facilmente adquirir outros contornos em português. Tal qual "o fodão", o "mandão", a "patricinha" e, por último, "padrãozinho". É uma forma tão simples de ironizar…


E qual seriam as diferenças entre:

cara padrãozinho
cara padrão
cara padrãozão


----------



## Joca

guihenning said:


> Acho que porque o diminutivo ou aumentativo podem facilmente adquirir outros contornos em português. Tal qual "o fodão", o "mandão", a "patricinha" e, por último, "padrãozinho". É uma forma tão simples de ironizar…



Em muitos casos, a intonação ajuda a definir se a pessoa está sendo irônica ou não. Em todo o caso, parece-me que o aumentativo tende, com maior frequência que o diminutivo, a valorizar ou supervalorizar. O diminutivo, embora possa às vezes ser carinhoso, tende a desvalorizar:

Maridão, paizão, mãezona, amigão/amigona... etc são exemplos de aumentativos que (me parece) valorizam na maioria das vezes.


----------



## uchi.m

Os exemplos a seguir foram redigidos, não declamados, portanto, não se sabe sobre a intonação.

O Gervásio é um cara padrãozão, sempre de boa, não briga com ninguém e ainda sai pra dar uns rolês nos finais de semana.
O Gervásio é um cara padrãozinho; se fosse normal, não ficaria de nhenhenhém com a Godofreda.
O Gervásio é um cara padrão, sempre de boa, não briga com ninguém, sai pra dar uns rolês no final de semana e fica de nhenhenhém, às vezes, com a Godofreda.

O que se pode inferir dessas frases?


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> Em muitos casos, a intonação ajuda a definir se a pessoa está sendo irônica ou não. Em todo o caso, parece-me que o aumentativo tende, com maior frequência que o diminutivo, a valorizar ou supervalorizar. O diminutivo, embora possa às vezes ser carinhoso, tende a desvalorizar:
> 
> Maridão, paizão, mãezona, amigão/amigona... etc são exemplos de aumentativos que (me parece) valorizam na maioria das vezes.


Aqui tenho uma canção de ninar,

Mãezinha querida, eu não sei rezar
Eu só sei dizer que eu quero te amar
Azul é teu manto, branco é teu véu
Mãezinha, eu quero te ver lá no céu

E, ao mesmo tempo, temos:

Aquela mulherzinha salafrária! Vou mandar ela tomar no cu pra largar mão de ser biscate!
O mais alto é o macho e o mais baixo, a mulherzinha do casal.

Poderia comentar sobre o diminutivo? Por que a diferença no uso? São frases feitas?


----------



## guihenning

uchi.m said:


> Os exemplos a seguir foram redigidos, não declamados, portanto, não se sabe sobre a intonação.
> 
> O Gervásio é um cara padrãozão, sempre de boa, não briga com ninguém e ainda sai pra dar uns rolês nos finais de semana.
> O Gervásio é um cara padrãozinho; se fosse normal, não ficaria de nhenhenhém com a Godofreda.
> O Gervásio é um cara padrão, sempre de boa, não briga com ninguém, sai pra dar uns rolês no final de semana e fica de nhenhenhém, às vezes, com a Godofreda.
> 
> O que se pode inferir dessas frases?


A frase neutral, para mim, é a última. A primeira positiva o termo 'padrão', poderíamos substituir por 'boa praça', por exemplo, sem prejuízo no significado. Mas também pode indicar arrogância por parte dele. A segunda é pejorativa, não só pelo termo 'padrãozinho' mas também pelo que se segue a ele.



uchi.m said:


> E qual seriam as diferenças entre:
> 
> cara padrãozinho
> cara padrão
> cara padrãozão


O padrãozinho é isso aí que eu tentei explicar. O -zinho ironiza.
O padrão é o termo genérico, que não deixa de ser rótulo, mesmo que seja um rótulo aos que não recebem rótulos (_QUÊ? _)
O padrãozão por si só fica avulso, mas acho que se encaixa como sinônimo de 'bambambã' ou 'o fodão' num tom igualmente pejorativo ao diminutivo, mas aqui a diferença é que há uma participação do indivíduo, ele se acha o padrãozão, o bambambã, enquanto que com o diminutivo sozinho o rapaz padrão é ironizado só porque é padrão, independente do que ele faça ou diga.
Não sei se me faço entender…

João é padrãozinho, veja a quantia de _likes _que ele tem no Instagram, só toma Whey protein e anda com o carro do papai.
João é o padrãozão, o grande pegador da mulherada. Um patife, isso sim. Ele se acha o tal.
João é um cara padrão, sabe?! O tipo pelo qual a mulherada se derrete.
Mas também:
João é padrãozão, tem dinheiro, é bonitão, conquista qualquer uma na lábia.

De qualquer modo, seja no diminutivo ou aumentativo, o tom impresso na fala é que determina, ou pelo menos o que se segue ao que se diz na modalidade escrita.


----------



## uchi.m

Ou seja, é um jogo do adivinha de acordo com o contexto... Mas, se entendi bem,

Diminutivo: ironia, desdém, desvalorização, carinho
Aumentativo: atributo próprio desejável e intensificado, ironia, supervalorização


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado pela explicação, Gui.


----------

